# You Know You Love Your Golden When?



## Ronna

In my case, you know you love your Golden when she "flings a frozen Poop" at you and you giggle!!!!!

It just happened and I had to look away because I was laughing so hard. I had to immediatly put on a stern face and say "Drop it" and she did. She really thought she had given me a present.......Not!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie:yuck:


----------



## ShadowsParents

ha ha ha that is funny.

Now for my case of you know you love your golden when...... when I try to scold him and he talks back (roo, roo roo) to me and I can't help but forgive him ASAP.

angie


----------



## BeauShel

YOu know you love your golden when he has done wrong and comes over to you wiggling on his belly up to you on the couch giving kisses. And you just forget what it was you were made at him for.


----------



## allux00

You know you love your golden when you'll ruin your brand new shirt to run, fall, and limp after him just because you're scared he'll choke on a pebble outside LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules

You know you love Goldens when.....

You kick neither the two Goldens or the hubby out of bed when you are crowded and resort yourself to the couch.


----------



## sholley

Jazz & Jules said:


> You know you love Goldens when.....
> 
> You kick neither the two Goldens or the hubby out of bed when you are crowded and resort yourself to the couch.


you took mine. I have tried to sleep on a sliver of the bed because I did not want to disturb the dogs when I climbed in.


----------



## Carraig

....when you get up and grab a fleece throw because you are cold at night and the dog is laying on the quilt at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

everyone took mine. 

....when you lay curled up in the fetal position (painful!) all night because your Golden took all the bed space and you dont want to wake him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

When they puke all over the new carpet and your first concern is their welfare.........and it doesn't bother you (much) to clean up after them !!!


----------



## ShadowsParents

Jazz & Jules said:


> You know you love Goldens when.....
> 
> You kick neither the two Goldens or the hubby out of bed when you are crowded and resort yourself to the couch.


Screw that, the DH goes...... LOL. Actually, last night the DH took the spare room because Hunter was on his side of the bed and wouldn't move. (I don't think the DH even tried very hard.  )


----------



## baileygrinch

...when you keep trying to buy fun chew toys that DON'T last longer than 8 minutes..and watching closely over every new attempt to be sure no harm comes their way....


----------



## Jersey's Mom

You know you love your golden when....

nearly all of your birthday and Christmas presents are really for your dog, but you don't mind!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jersey's Mom said:


> You know you love your golden when....
> 
> nearly all of your birthday and Christmas presents are really for your dog, but you don't mind!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Good One! That so fits here too!


----------



## moose

....when you taste and chew the chicken flavored nylabone just to see if it really taste like chicken!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

moose said:


> ....when you taste and chew the chicken flavored nylabone just to see if it really taste like chicken!


OMG! You didn't! :yuck: Did you? :doh: Did it? :wavey:


----------



## jnmarr

When the majority of the picutres stored on your pc and digital camera card are of your furbabies!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Me and Keith we just talking about this the other day... 
When they chew up your new shoes and instead of grabbing a rolled up newspaper to smack their bottom, you grab your camera to take millions of pics of how cute they look mixed with the $150.00 pair of Nikes... I mean, c'mon, the shoes are already chewed up anyway right... and what good would the "what did you do" thread be without pics? LOL


----------



## goldensmum

You know you love your golden when no matter how knackered you are or whatever the weather, you still go for the walk in the fields and don't mind.


----------



## Nicci831

You know you love your golden when:
~ You give up the couches for them and sit on the hard a$$ floor
~ When bathing them you scrub their butts and make sure they are clean
~ When walking to the kitchen half asleep in the middle of the night and are stepping on wet chewed on socks and squeeky toys
~ Whenever you go somewhere you remember all their stuff, and forget all yours
GOTTA LOVE THEM =)


----------



## Nicci831

moose said:


> ....when you taste and chew the chicken flavored nylabone just to see if it really taste like chicken!


HAHA or try their hard food and treats =):yuck:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

You know you love your golden when you spend every five minutes on your hands and knees trying to pry his tennis ball out from under the couch and then pluck all the hair and dust bunnies off it before you give it to him.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom

You know you love your golden when....you have the vet's number on speed dial, and can't hardly remember YOUR doctor's name, let alone program them in the phone


----------



## Charlie06

You know you love your golden when.....you never leave the house without him, because you don't want him to be by himself.


----------



## Adriennelane

You let them lie in your lap for two hours, with your legs stiff as boards and unable to move because she's cutting her molars and doesn't feel well.


----------



## paula bedard

aww these are all good and true. I find myself watching every move he makes or just watching him sleep and am teary eyed with the joy of just having him. You Moms know. How many haven't stood over their children admiring them while they sleep. Heart swelling in the process.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

You know you love your golden when..... you're driving a 40' bus towing a 35' trailer and you park on the shoulder of the Interstate 'cause she starts to whimper and it's time to pottie; or when you don't stop and she's really sick and you end up cleaning up the most gawd awful..... and blame only yourself.

dg


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

You know you love your golden when.... his bedding and food is more expensive than yours!

You know you love your golden when.... he has a better diet than you do.

You know you love your golden when.... you go shopping and can't pass a pet store without going in and buying something that he HAS to have.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

You know you love your golden when.... 

She has more toys then most kids do.
She chews the shoelaces off your new shoes but you are far more concerned if she swallowed any.
You choose not to go out with your friends because you can't leave the pups.
You pull the most horrible things out their mouths just so they don't eat that stuff. This is coming from someone who recently had the experience of knowing how soft and sticky sheep poop gets in a pup's mouth.


----------



## PJD001

You know you love your Golden when they have their first trip to the vet for reasons unknown or other than a booster shot. The worry just about kills you.


----------



## GardenPaws

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> You know you love your golden when....
> 
> She has more toys then most kids do.
> She chews the shoelaces off your new shoes but you are far more concerned if she swallowed any.
> You choose not to go out with your friends because you can't leave the pups.
> You pull the most horrible things out their mouths just so they don't eat that stuff. This is coming from someone who recently had the experience of knowing how soft and sticky sheep poop gets in a pup's mouth.


The above list is our household, but thank goodness we don't have sheep!
Also you know you love your Goldens when you sell a perfectly beautiful truck and spend $23,000 on a dog friendly/ dog safe vehicle for them.


----------



## GardenPaws

Oh, I forgot this one...... when you and your Hubby get out of bed at 4:42am because SOMEBODY can't sleep. Note the time of my post!!!! But guess who's snoring in his dog bed at my feet while I type this?


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

GardenPaws said:


> Also you know you love your Goldens when you sell a perfectly beautiful truck and spend $23,000 on a dog friendly/ dog safe vehicle for them.


In process of!! haha :doh:


----------



## Charlie06

...........when you sleep scrunched up in a fetal position all night so you won't disturb him when he's sprawled out on the bed.


----------



## jnmarr

When you spend hours a week sewing the favorite woobies, and replacing the squeakers with the life time supply you ordered from the on line store.. with your arthritic fingers.. just to make them happy...


----------



## Murphy1029

You know you love your golden when they have more day's of beauty at the salon than you do!


----------



## Angel_Kody

............when you have many shoes that look like this..........

PS....notice the dining room chair and table leg in the background :

I still love my golden!!!!!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly

You know you love your golden when he seems like he's the one thing you can turn to and talk... Amazing how dogs know when you're sad and need to be loved on... 

I guess you know you love your golden when you view him as being your best friend sometimes.... it's an unconditional love with no boundaries... life would be great if everyone could be more like a golden....


----------



## sharlin

...............when you get up EVERY morning at 5:00am to drive his big butt to the local golf course for a 2 mile walk in the dark.


----------



## Michelle4

....when you are trying to squirt the dried poop of her butt hair during a bath and it doesn't budge, so you pick it off with your fingernails! 


I can't believe no one mentioned this one....you don't mind having your dog stare at you in the bathroom while you are doing your business.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

...when you find a baggie full of puppy teeth in the back of your freezer
...when you add their name to your outgoing message on the answering machine
...when they have their own tooth brush in the holder with yours
...when they pull your $2000 laptop off of the couch on top the them & you are more concerned about if they hurt themselves
... when you pre-order tickets to the Dog Day at the Park, even though you despise baseball-just to make sure that they can get in and socialize


----------



## Adriennelane

Michelle4 said:


> no one mentioned this one....you don't mind having your dog stare at you in the bathroom while you are doing your business.


Oh no, she doesn't just stare, she thinks it a good time to hug!


----------



## Coffee'sDad

When you take her to the vet for annual check-up and you stock up on Heartguard, Advantix, a few vitimins... the tab comes to $280.00 and your first thought is "What did I forget?"

dg


----------



## Gold Elyse

BeauShel said:


> YOu know you love your golden when he has done wrong and comes over to you wiggling on his belly up to you on the couch giving kisses. And you just forget what it was you were made at him for.


That is what my yorkie does. Thats how she gets away with almost everything.


----------



## Michelle4

Adriennelane said:


> Oh no, she doesn't just stare, she thinks it a good time to hug!


 
LOL! Glad I am not the only one. Molly does try to get on my lap!! :doh:


----------



## Adriennelane

Michelle4 said:


> LOL! Glad I am not the only one. Molly does try to get on my lap!! :doh:


A few times I swear she was coaching me like I do her outside. She even barked, which of course made me laugh. We have a joke now about our "poop coach."


----------



## Penny'smom

You know you love your Golden when your grown children mention that the dog is allowed to get away with more stuff than they were and she never gets in trouble.

When you give a treat to get back a 'treasure' and don't mind that you're teaching her to get forbidden items just to get a treat.

When you mute the tv just to listen to her breathe in her sleep, next to you on the couch.

I could fill a book with the ways I love my Penny.


----------



## olik

You know you love your golden when:
You just steam clean your carpet and you see golden scooting on his or her butt.You smile and call everyone to laugh .


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

olik said:


> You know you love your golden when:
> You just steam clean your carpet and you see golden scooting on his or her butt.You smile and call everyone to laugh .


and realize that is exactly WHY your Bissell steam cleaner was a fantastic investment!


----------



## olik

fiestyredheadntx said:


> and realize that is exactly WHY your Bissell steam cleaner was a fantastic investment!


good one!:doh:


----------



## SillyTilly

...When your youngest child says she's not the baby anymore the dog is.
...When you think 6 a.m. on a Saturday morning is sleeping in.
...When your husband says he's going to record you sometime, because you hold full on conversations with the dog.
And finally...when I gave up my 1/2 hour "me time every morning to read" in exchange for "play with me time" for Tilly.


----------



## olik

You know you love your golden when:
you outside at 5:00am at your nigthgown because someone need to go poop 
and it makes you happy .Good girl!!Play ball! Bark,bark.....sh......everybody sleeping...Ok,ok,just for a little!


----------



## Kzwicker

You know you love your golden when you dont mind sloppy wet kisses, you actually ask for them.. 
You rush them to the vet for the smallest thing, and you have not been to the doctor in years.. 
You wear your golden to work on your sweater and dont really notice.. 
You will do just about anything to get them to eat.. even make them there own special meal..
You have a full conversation with your pup and it is totally normal!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

you know you love your goldens when you kiss them full on the lips (or don't turn away when they kiss you) even tho you know full well where those lips have been :smooch:


----------



## M & M goldens

You know when you are in love with your golden when:
you race home just to see their beautiful face smiling at you.
you wear black and don't care about hugs.
you sit in the bathroom doing your business and pet and kiss them.
you buy toys for them when your out.
you wake up in the night and go find them and bring them back to bed.
you plan weekend activities to make them happy.


----------



## Adriennelane

M & M goldens said:


> You know when you are in love with your golden when:
> you race home just to see their beautiful face smiling at you.
> you wear black and don't care about hugs.
> you sit in the bathroom doing your business and pet and kiss them.
> you buy toys for them when your out.
> you wake up in the night and go find them and bring them back to bed.
> you plan weekend activities to make them happy.



You know when you are in love with your golden when: Check
you race home just to see their beautiful face smiling at you. Check
you wear black and don't care about hugs. Check.
you sit in the bathroom doing your business and pet and kiss them. Check
you buy toys for them when your out. Check
you wake up in the night and go find them and bring them back to bed. Check
you plan weekend activities to make them happy. Check


----------



## Debles

You know you love your golden when:
He is terrified of thunderstorms so you get up with him at 2 a.m. massaging him with T Touch and reassuring him for four hours. Then you both sleep in. : )


----------



## Sunny Delight

You know you love your golden when: 

You can't walk by them sleeping with out giving them a hug and a kiss

When you realize you tell them you love them many, many more times a day than you tell your husband.:uhoh:

When you have to remember to take more pics and videos of the human kids!:doh:

When you worry more about how much exercise the dogs get each day than how much you do!:bowl:


----------



## GoldenSmile

You know you love your golden when he insists on sleeping underneath your computer desk, making you stretch out and hurt your back because neither your legs or you chair fit under there with him. 

You know you love your golden when you have to pull socks, hair or other things out of his butt. Not fun!


----------



## olik

You know you love your golden when you keep camera practicly in you pocket,so you would't miss any cute moments.


----------



## olik

here is my cutes


----------



## goldenluver

Charlie06 said:


> You know you love your golden when.....you never leave the house without him, because you don't want him to be by himself.


 That's very true, I was going to say the same thing. I rather be home in her company than go out.


----------



## norabrown

......when you treat them better than the kids. :uhoh:

(My kids are 18, 21, 23 and 26) and yes, the dogs are treated better at this time. But that's because 3 of the 4 are still living at home and only the 18 year old should be here. :doh:


----------



## norabrown

C&B's Grizzly said:


> You know you love your golden when.... his bedding and food is more expensive than yours!
> 
> You know you love your golden when.... he has a better diet than you do.
> 
> You know you love your golden when.... you go shopping and can't pass a pet store without going in and buying something that he HAS to have.


Ah....my husband would say those exact words. He tells me that if we are ever really broke, we could eat the dog kibble.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

norabrown said:


> Ah....my husband would say those exact words. He tells me that if we are ever really broke, we could eat the dog kibble.


 
AAAHHH.. if we were really broke, I'd be guarding that dog food. Hubby would have to fend for himself... elsewhere !! ROFL


----------



## Jakes dad

When he jumps up on our big screen tv and puts a two foot long scratch down the middle of the screen, we were watching a video of Jake when he was chewing a squeaky ball. Jake heard the squeaking, looked at the tv, saw the ball and jumped up and pawed at the ball, my wife looked at me for my reaction, I just said it's not his fault, he doesn't understand. Oh well!


----------



## Finn's Fan

You know you love your golden when you're so allergic that your nose feels stuffed with concrete but the big lug is happily sharing your pillow in the bed anyway!


----------



## tino4ever

when: Giving comands to the dog even when your parents babysit him.
- take with you the harnes (that he uses for work) to put it on him but realize he is on holiday
- when a taxidriver say you should shave your dog because of the shedding of hear and you get anoyed on behalf of your golden.
- when u use more time training him than studying what you are suposed to stdy (ehrm .. eeeeh yeah i do that ) 'chuckle* 
- when you are sick, and desperately calls a friend to come take your dog outside, and two secons after they are out, you sit with your head over the bbucket and empty yourself.


----------



## MurphyDawg

You know you love your Golden when you spend your Hawaii vacation money on an unexpected vet bill and you just shrug you shoulders and say "Oh well, we'll just have to go next year." 

When you realize that going to Hawaii for two weeks was the longest you'd left you Golden and you 1)wish he could stow away in an overhead bin and 2) you know you would miss his furry face terribly!


----------



## SLIPPER

Its a warm week (doesn't happen very often in N.Ireland) and you buy them a paddling pool.


----------



## Mary Beth

You know you love that Golden Girl when you sleep on the hardwood floor in the winter next to her crate because you know she's scared in her new home, or when she chews holes in the walls :doh:, and she gives you the 'I didn't mean it mom' look


----------



## chris428

you know you love your golden when you are just out of your room for 2 min and came back to find that your house trained golden had peed in your bed but you found it too hilarious to tell him off

what was he thinking .......


----------



## goldensmum

You know you love your dog when they are fast asleep on your lap and you are busting for a wee, but you won't get up because it will wake the dog up.

Also, when you have the car windows down on a freezing cold day because you know your dog won't dribble or be car sick.


----------



## Debles

goldensmum said:


> You know you love your dog when they are fast asleep on your lap and you are busting for a wee, but you won't get up because it will wake the dog up.
> 
> Also, when you have the car windows down on a freezing cold day because you know your dog won't dribble or be car sick.



Goldensmum! I SO relate to BOTH of those! My DH thinks I'm nuts!
Gunner LOVES to have the windows down so no matter the temp, they are down! It gets COLD here in Nebraska!


----------



## sharlin

................when you lay on the floor just so you can have the whole pack surround you--and it's a 103 outside!!


----------



## allux00

when you're sad he's getting so big, because you can't pick him up and lay him next to you while he's sleeping anymore ROFL

when its summer and your friends keep calling you to come out, but while you're on the phone he keeps looking at you with his big eyes and sad face, and you finally say "Maybe tomorrow, I have to clean my room"


----------



## MaddieMagoo

You know you love your Golden when they come and put your head on your head...when they love you!:heartbeat
You also love them when you got in a car accident...and feel like crap, and all they can think about is licking your face because they love you...
(this happened to me and I was laid up for weeks...this was when we first started 4-H, and all I could think about was being with her)


----------



## goldensmum

You know you love your dog when you don't mind how much their food is - after all you want the best for them - but then you shop around to save money on your own food bill


----------



## savannah

You know you love your golden when he gives the sad eyes because he wants to climb up on the bed to snuggle with you and his new left hip is still healing so you lift him up on the bed and lift him down when he wants off even though it kills your back.

You know your hubby loves the goldens when he will help by changing Savannah maxi pad / underwear when she is in heat. (Don't tell him I told you that one, he'll kill me, )


----------



## Lucky's mom

You know you love your Golden when you have a dragout fight with your husband because he won't let the Golden play in the new $300 inflatable softpool.


----------



## WLR

*You Know You Love Your Golden When..........*

You pay for an ultrasound instead of buying that aviation GPS on Ebay.


----------

